# Riding in Romania



## Algis (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello, since there's no Romanian posts in here I will try to give life to this thread regarding the bicycle rides my country.
Here you have a link form my English part of the blog: http://illes.wordpress.com/in-english-please/
I invite anyone to share his/her experience of bicylce riding in a country mostly known for Bram Stoker's novel...


----------



## Algis (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:

In addition to my previous message I will post here some good Romanian sites and blogs of dedicate cyclists.

http://www.gabee.de.tl/Jurnal-2008.htm
http://www.flickr.com/photos/genubike/
http://www.clujmtbriders.blogspot.com/
http://www.eliseimiron.com/
http://www.stefanroman.com/

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, beautiful terrain. I'm subbed to this thread. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Algis (Sep 27, 2008)

Vey glad you enjoy the scenery....


----------



## babu (Feb 21, 2008)

*Salutari din New Jersey*

Salutari la toti MTB-rii din Romania!!!


----------



## Algis (Sep 27, 2008)

Ohoo, multumim! Thanks.
Frumoase turelein Lumea Noua?


----------



## babu (Feb 21, 2008)

Frumoase da, sunt...da abia astept sa incerc Carpatii cu prima ocazie cand vin in Romania, poate la anu'! Aici imi doresc sa merg la Moab in Utah, una din cele mai tari zone de aici pt MTB...poate tot la anu', desi vreau cam multe! Ha-ha-ha!


----------



## Algis (Sep 27, 2008)

ANSWER QUICK - VISIT ROMANIA!

Dear friends,

Our National Radio Station which bravely leads Radio Romania International has lanched a brand new contest. It consists in four questions whose answer you'll be able to find in the description there on the page. Show your abilities and you'll get the chance to visit our best cyclying mountains&#8230; FOR FREE.

Dont't forget&#8230; DEADLINE: APRIL 30TH 2009

Here is the link to my blog page and there you'll find the necesary links: http://illes.wordpress.com/in-english-please/


----------



## R0man3 (Mar 28, 2008)

Salutari Romania! Mai un Roman din departare! Ar fi un vis frumos sa fac turul Carpatiilor. Traiesc in Miami, nu prea avem locuri naturale unde putem merge, dar avem parcuri amenajate special ptr mtb. Am sa fiu in RO, Timisoara mai exact in Mai dar fara bicicleta. Poate anul viitor fac un tur!


----------



## Algis (Sep 27, 2008)

Daca treci prin Deva da un semnal... Iti sugerez Transalpina. E si aproape si legendara.


----------



## valentinobv (Jun 24, 2012)

Salutari 
Din Brasov 

Vali


----------



## Algis (Sep 27, 2008)

Ciao Vali,
am zis sa mai punem aici cateva resurse despre ceea ce se poate face in materie de mtb in Romania. Daca mai ai si tu ceva pune un link, o poza, orice...

Hello Vali,
I proposed myself to add here some resources that could speak about mtb in Romania.
If you have, add here some pictures, a link anything...


----------



## Sumi (Aug 24, 2012)

Ceva romani prin UK, Leeds sau apropiere care fac ture?


----------



## Blorin (Sep 7, 2012)

Salutari din Timisoara!

Florin


----------



## jm-lh (Jan 30, 2012)

Buna,

Ma numesc Jannik.

I may be German, but my loved girl is Romanian. 
Anyone in the Botosani Area?


----------



## vicx2ww (Jan 18, 2013)

e careva din bucuresti pe aici?!


----------



## vicx2ww (Jan 18, 2013)

baieti, chiar nimeni nu e ?!?!


----------



## jm-lh (Jan 30, 2012)

Now it gets serious for me  I look for ride buddies, both road and MTB in the Botosani area from May till August! 
I would be very glad for anyone who is interested for some rounds in the wonderful landscape. Also if any groups exist, I am happy to hear about them.

If anyone has suggestions where to look for ride buddies I am also very thankful!


----------



## nicu (Feb 12, 2013)

vicx2ww said:


> baieti, chiar nimeni nu e ?!?!


Eu sunt din bucuresti vicx2ww

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Salutari din Arad.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello din Carolina de Nord!


----------



## razvanultra (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello, I will post here, i'm from Romania...

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ma da v-ati pierdut....


----------



## RaggedEdge (Feb 18, 2004)

I will be in Bucharest next weekend and am considering riding. Any suggestions on getting a rental and are there any ski resorts that have trails or run lifts in the summer?


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

RaggedEdge said:


> I will be in Bucharest next weekend and am considering riding. Any suggestions on getting a rental and are there any ski resorts that have trails or run lifts in the summer?


Good luck getting anyone to answer here...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cristi.a (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi,

Send me an email at [email protected]

Cristian


----------



## Algis (Sep 27, 2008)

May it be late, but I will answer just to anticipate future inquiries. In Sinaia there is a bike park for all mountain and downhill. You can also call Viorel Ciupitu who is a bike instructor at this number: 0040730 032 773, up to you to decide.


----------



## RaggedEdge (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info and I will be back in a couple of months and will give riding another try!


----------



## Algis (Sep 27, 2008)

If by chance, you come to Transylvania, you may send me a PM.


----------



## RaggedEdge (Feb 18, 2004)

Will do and thanks again.


----------

